# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  byfly представляет новый тарифный план «Надежный Домосед»

## ByFly

Жизнь современного человека трудно представить без доступа в сеть Интернет, но как сделать свою работу в сети Интернет безопасной? Как защитить свой компьютер от вирусов, хакерских атак и прочих Интернет угроз?
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

